
How to Create a Custom Dojo Component - boopsie
http://olex.openlogic.com/wazi/2012/how-to-create-a-custom-dojo-component/
======
vyrotek
The author should have used the new data-dojo-type attributes.

~~~
kls
Also it may have changed in newer versions but I know the ${sayHelloTo}
template used to be static once it was set it could not be changed, using the
dojo attachpoint used to be the recommended way of connecting to template
variables.

